# Redwood Burl Hollow-form Vase



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

@isaacrapelje working on that block of redwood. Tried to keep as much surface area as possible, still working on the inside...thanks again.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh...my....gosh!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

And aside for cleaning it up, this was among the tools dad left. It's function is obvious, but I feel like I am attacking a finishing nail with a 15lb sledge. It feels stable enough in the small vase, but the tip seems like a roughing tip and I probably need to buy some round tips. Anyone have any recommendation on this thing?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...my....gosh!



Just a couple of coats of shine juice to harden the wood up a little bit. Very soft an easily marked up. Long way to go on the inside.  I CA'd the little cracks, hope it holds together through the hollowing...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes....do not attach it to your arm with velcro. 
Or rope....
Or duct tape....

I have never seen that set up before. It's kind of interesting....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

If it ever catches something this small, I will be looking for the pieces for a week...it is pretty stout and no, no straps or attachment to rip my arm off with. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

I am thinking I probably need to buy something a little smaller for going abound the corners on the inside.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 9, 2019)

Mo, you can remove that cutter, and replace it with a carbide cutter if the bolt/screw isn't too large for the carbide. You will now have something a back cut action on the tool. Also, if the lathe has reverse, flip the carbide cutter over and work a lot more comfortably. Can't tell if you have set screws to lock the chuck and adapter to the spindle. If you do not, then do not use reverse on your lathe. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mo, you can remove that cutter, and replace it with a carbide cutter if the bolt/screw isn't too large for the carbide. You will now have something a back cut action on the tool. Also, if the lathe has reverse, flip the carbide cutter over and work a lot more comfortably. Can't tell if you have set screws to lock the chuck and adapter to the spindle. If you do not, then do not use reverse on your lathe. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry. I will have to check my chuck. Until you posted this, I hadn't thought about the chuck when in reverse. I have reversed it a few time for sanding, probably not enough pressure to back it off, but I am now very aware of the hazard... Thank you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 9, 2019)

Have you sharpened the tip recently? The difference between a dull tip and sharp one is night and day with that setup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Have you sharpened the tip recently? The difference between a dull tip and sharp one is night and day with that setup.


I just pulled it out of the stack of unused-so-far tools today. Hit is with a diamond sharpener to get a little bur and went to work. I need to work on my technique and finesse, but i figured there was a lot of wood to help get me there. Will hit it with the grinder later this week to see if it improves the cut or if what I am getting is about what I should expect. It cuts pretty good right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 9, 2019)

The holder at the tip looks very much like the holder on the Sorby multi-tip. 
I would just use a fine diamond card to hone the top of the bit (bit removed) and try that before taking it to a grinder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 9, 2019)

Mike Mills said:


> The holder at the tip looks very much like the holder on the Sorby multi-tip.
> I would just use a fine diamond card to hone the top of the bit (bit removed) and try that before taking it to a grinder.


 Glad I wasn't overly motivate tonight. Looking at it, there isn't a whole lot there for a grinder. Diamond card will be happy for some use.


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 10, 2019)

That is an amazing piece of wood! Cool looking rig on the machine too, ive never seen something like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Very nice turn Mo. Love that Redwood Burl, it always turns some beautiful goodies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 10, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> That is an amazing piece of wood! Cool looking rig on the machine too, ive never seen something like that!


I have no idea where it came from, but I am eager to turn something I need that kind of reach to hollow out. Might need a bigger lathe!?!?!? I hope the wife didn't hear that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 10, 2019)

Mike Mills said:


> The holder at the tip looks very much like the holder on the Sorby multi-tip.
> I would just use a fine diamond card to hone the top of the bit (bit removed) and try that before taking it to a grinder.


Well, took a little searching but finally found the Robert Sorby RS2000 Hollowing System, with arm brace. Mine is a little worse for wear and weather, but no one else is making this thing that I could find. There are a couple that are semi-close, but you nailed the Sorby connection. Ordered a couple new tips to include the round scraper and realized I have the tear drop scraper on another tool hiding in the pile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 10, 2019)

Great looking piece of wood and I like the shape you’re taking it. Keep in mind the teardrop cutter has potential to take a big bite and catch on you. Using an arm brace system may make that a bit on the hairy side. Better to take small bites from the inside and make sure you’ve got the contact between the boring bar and toolrest slick as you can. I like to sand or file if really rough to 240 grit and then liberally was with paste wax on bar and toolrest. That xtra smoothness will go a long way towards making smooth cuts on the inside and minimize catches.
If the small HSS cutter is 3/16”, you might consider a small carbide substitute that fits in its place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 11, 2019)

TimR said:


> Great looking piece of wood and I like the shape you’re taking it. Keep in mind the teardrop cutter has potential to take a big bite and catch on you. Using an arm brace system may make that a bit on the hairy side. Better to take small bites from the inside and make sure you’ve got the contact between the boring bar and toolrest slick as you can. I like to sand or file if really rough to 240 grit and then liberally was with paste wax on bar and toolrest. That xtra smoothness will go a long way towards making smooth cuts on the inside and minimize catches.
> If the small HSS cutter is 3/16”, you might consider a small carbide substitute that fits in its place.


Tim, awesome tips! Roughing the inside went well on Sunday, but as I was closing in on 1" thickness I was getting a little more nervous with that tip; not a smooth cutter, at least not with my newbie skill level with it. As the wall thins, I have to be careful on the side with the knot cracking. Great tips on the cutter and wax. I also saw on person YT that was using paste wax on the inside wall cuts to reduce tear-outs - I intend to try that as well. Waiting for my round cutter blade to move to the finish...but I am a little impatient to see the finished product. Was looking for a decent slab of something complementary if I decided to put a lid on it, but probably better as it is. Ha, if I don't like it, the lid comes off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2019)

Beautiful piece Mo, love that shape! I recommend AZ Carbides for the replacement tips. I realize you already ordered some, but Ron is a great guy with excellent products. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 12, 2019)

Ive come back to this thread a half dozen times since yesterday to gawk at that piece of wood! 

I really can't wait to see how it turns out, please make sure to post more pics when its all finished. Thank you again for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 12, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Ive come back to this thread a half dozen times since yesterday to gawk at that piece of wood!
> 
> I really can't wait to see how it turns out, please make sure to post more pics when its all finished. Thank you again for sharing.


Thank you for the nice words, I am pretty happy with it as well. I admit that I bookmarked Wb on my work computer so I can troll other people's projects and make plans for finishing this project without messing it up. Now I have to be real careful not to post pictures of wood chunks from a rookie mistake...no holes in the ceiling, not dents in the bike or truck, not big lumps on the head - that aren't already there, no pressure! 

Thanks again,
~Mo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jul 1, 2019)

Mo, any more pics of this beauty? If it didnt make it....im not sure I want to know lolol!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 1, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Mo, any more pics of this beauty? If it didnt make it....im not sure I want to know lolol!!!!


Josh, sorry about that. Posted it in turners completed projects https://woodbarter.com/threads/redwood-burl-first-hollow-form.39064/ still haven't found a piece to contemplate a lid, but I think it looks pretty good as is.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 1, 2019)

Surely someone here has some redwood burl that you could make a top with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Given the depth of color in that piece a lid of curly maple or Holly with redwood knob or finial would likely be attractive.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 2, 2019)

Early hollowing tools: http://www.pbcw.org/library/stewart/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

